# Billboard photo - what to do?



## butterflygirl (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys! I hope this is the right place for this question - sorry if it isn't! 



I don't know how to proceed with this one and would love anyone's expertise. 


A client of mine just e-mailed me and said she's a member of an area  right to life group and they want to use my image for their Pro Life billboard targeting dads. 


What do I need to do? Do you think I should charge something? Should I require them to use my logo on it? Should I even do it at all? What do you think?


Any suggestions would be most helpful - thanks!


----------



## cirekoy (Feb 19, 2010)

If you put your logo/name on the image, keep in mind that you will be very firmly associated with pro life. This might be fine if you agree with this personally, but will it hurt you from a business perspective? 

For any business/professional, I'd always suggest being very careful with anything that is political like this...

But honestly I don't think it too big of a deal from a "PR" perspective...if you are comfortable with it you mine as well ask for some compensation, though!


----------



## butterflygirl (Feb 19, 2010)

cirekoy said:


> If you put your logo/name on the image, keep in mind that you will be very firmly associated with pro life. This might be fine if you agree with this personally, but will it hurt you from a business perspective?
> 
> For any business/professional, I'd always suggest being very careful with anything that is political like this...
> 
> But honestly I don't think it too big of a deal from a "PR" perspective...if you are comfortable with it you mine as well ask for some compensation, though!



Yeah I was thinking of that - I'm not sure if I want people e-mailing me or calling about it  It is a VERY sensitive matter. 

Plus I totally think I'll ask for some kind of compensation - I'm not sure how much though. Hmmm, any suggestions out there?


----------



## DScience (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea, support the pro-life groups...they're doing a lot of good in the world. :thumbdown:


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 19, 2010)

if you don't want to do it, give them my email!


----------

